# Alpine 7909 vs Denon DCT-100 vs Sony RSX-GS9



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I still listen mostly to CDs or MP3s burnt onto CDs. I am wondering what would be a good head unit to for me? 

It will be hooked into a Jbl MS-8 DSP so RCA output is important to me.

PS. I own a 256gb Apple 7, if the music sounds better on it? 


Thanks for your help!

Ryan


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Id go for the alpine, but the ipod 7 will probably be more handy (and SQ from the 1/8 inch jack isnt that bad either)


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

KillerBox said:


> I still listen mostly to CDs or MP3s burnt onto CDs. I am wondering what would be a good head unit to for me?
> 
> It will be hooked into a Jbl MS-8 DSP so RCA output is important to me.
> 
> ...


I don't think you really have a choice here. Of the three, your only real choice is the Sony. The Alpine 7909 and the Denon DCT-100 won't play MP3s. In addition, as great as the 7909 was, it had difficulty reading CDr recordings, or so I have read on many occasions.

With the Sony, it gives you a built in DSP with multiple adjustments with the crossover slopes, a 32-bit DAC, 5-Volt preouts, and it is a dead-head unit (which I prefer with my head units)...but so are the other two.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The Denon. GS9 is not a transport, so that one is out, and the 7909 is pre CDR, so that is out. the Denon should read a CDR, but not a data disc.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

cobb2819 said:


> The Denon. GS9 is not a transport, so that one is out, and the 7909 is pre CDR, so that is out. the Denon should read a CDR, but not a data disc.


Yeah, you are correct about the GS9. I must have had a brain fart missing the very first statement in the OP's first thread. Will the Denon be able to read the MP3s that are burnt onto CDs?

OP, try looking at another head unit. Maybe the Eclipse CD8053...8 volt preouts, extremely low line out impedance of only 55 ohms, and is a dead-head unit. My CD8051 sounds extremely dynamic and the CD8053 is supposed to be superior to it. Eclipse made a very good head unit back then.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

dsw1204 said:


> Yeah, you are correct about the GS9. I must have had a brain fart missing the very first statement in the OP's first thread. *Will the Denon be able to read the MP3s that are burnt onto CDs*?
> 
> OP, try looking at another head unit. Maybe the Eclipse CD8053...8 volt preouts, extremely low line out impedance of only 55 ohms, and is a dead-head unit. My CD8051 sounds extremely dynamic and the CD8053 is supposed to be superior to it. Eclipse made a very good head unit back then.


I wanna say yes, but burned as an audio CD, and not a data disc.


----------

